# [imprimante] Epson multi-fonction RX520 (résolu)

## scorbz

Bonjour,

On vient de m'offrir cette belle imprimante, cependant, je n'arrive pas à imprimer :s

J'ai réussi a faire fonctionner le scanner sans trop de problème (merci iscan).

Par contre, pour ce qui est de l'imprimante, rien a faire. Dans cups, elle est bien déclarée en usb, j'ai beau essayer les pilotes d'impression de la RX500 (ou autre).. cups me retourne que la page s'imprime ( 1.7% accompli) alors qu'il n'en est rien.

En cherchant un peu à droite et à gauche, il semblerait qu'il y est des pilotes pour cette imprimante multi-fonction sur avasys.jp au format rpm ou tar.gz mais lors de la compilation de ces derniers, j'ai des erreurs. Après plusieurs manipulation, j'arrive a compiler le tout mais le démon ekpd crash lorsque j'essai de communiquer avec l'imprimante sur ekplp:/var/ekpd/ekplp0 ...

Bref, je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Merci de me dire s'il y a une solution pour faire marcher l'imprimante Epson stylus photo RX520.Last edited by scorbz on Thu Dec 28, 2006 6:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Le driver gutenprint a l'air recommendé sur cette page. Je pense que tu trouveras ton bonheur dans tout ça  :Wink: 

----------

## scorbz

Merci pour ta réponse.

Le problème, c'est que dans l'interface de Cups, lorsque je déclare l'imprimante en usb et que je lui donne le pilote "Epson Stylus Photo RX510 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0" (il n'y a pas de pilote définit pour la RX520), si j'imprime la page de test, j'ai le message :

EPSON_Stylus_Photo_RX520_USB_1 "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

Alors que je peux très bien scanner à partir de Gimp   :Confused: 

J'continu mes recherches, merci pour vos "post"  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum !

Pourrais-tu changer ton titre (bouton "éditer" de ton 1er post) afin qu'il soit conforme aux conventions de ce forum ? (signature de geekounet)

Merci  :Wink: 

PS: pour ton problème, il faudrait peut-être jeter un oeil a dmesg et lsusb :

- en root tu fais dmesg -c, tu débranches / rebranches l'imprimante, et tu nous donne la sortie de dmesg

- tu nous donnes la sortie de lsusb (paquet usbutils).

Je n'ai jamais eu à installer ce genre d'imprimantes "42 en 1" alors je ne sais pas si les différentes fonctions sont vues comme un périphérique différent à chaque fois ou bien un seul et unique périphérique...

----------

## geekounet

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Pourrais-tu changer ton titre (bouton "éditer" de ton 1er post) afin qu'il soit conforme aux conventions de ce forum ? (signature de geekounet)
> 
> Merci 

 

Haaa, d'habitude je le remarque de suite ça, je suis pas très bien réveillé ce matin   :Embarassed: 

----------

## scorbz

désolé pour le titre du post :s

J'ai suivi vos instruction, voici ce que donne le dmesg -c :

```

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     EPSON    Stylus Storage   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 7

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 8 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x081A

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

```

Et voici ce que me retourne lsusb :

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c50b Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bc7:0004 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. X10 Receiver

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04b8:081a Seiko Epson Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

A tout hasard, j'ai regarder les droits attribués :

```

crw-rw---- 1 root scanner 189, 7 déc 23 14:42 /dev/bus/usb/001/008

```

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## scorbz

toujours en quête de solution..

voici les flags utilisés pour cups, foomatic et gimp-print :

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0  USE="cups foomaticdb gtk nls ppds readline" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.2.7  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam php png ppds ssl tiff -samba -slp" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-3.0.20060601  USE="foomaticdb ppds" 0 kB 

```

La commande lpinfo -v me donne :

```

network socket

network beh

network bluetooth

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20RX520

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

serial serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200

```

Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il se passe.

Merci si vous avez une solution a me proposer.

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Je vais peut-être répondre à côté de la plaque mais pas mal de monde a eu des problèmes de ce genre-là lors du passage de cups-1.1.x à cups-1.2.x. En effet la configuration a pas mal changé et en oubliant d'effectuer les opérations préconisées après la mise à jour ça peut causer quelques problèmes.

```

# rm -rf /etc/cups/ 

# FEATURES=-collision-protect emerge -va1 $(qfile -qC /usr/lib/cups /etc/cups | sed "s:net-print/cups$::")

# emerge cups foomatic-filters

```

Par contre si tu viens d'emerger cups suite à l'acquisition de cette imprimante, le problème ne viendra bien évidemment pas de là.   :Smile: 

EDIT : Oubli d'une étape dans l'opération de mise à jour...

----------

## scorbz

le problème, c'est que justement, j'ai installer Cups il y a 3 jours (j'venais d'obtenir l'imprimante en question).

Donc ça vient pas de là :s

Afin de vous transmettre un max d'info, voici mon fichier /etc/cups/cupsd.conf :

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an adminstrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an adminstrator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $".

#

```

Puis le fichier déclarant l'imprimante /etc/cups/printers.conf :

```

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.2.7

# Written by cupsd on 2006-12-23 18:53

<DefaultPrinter EPSON_Stylus_Photo_RX520_USB_1>

Info EPSON Stylus Photo RX520

Location Local Printer

DeviceURI usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20RX520

State Idle

StateTime 1166896335

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

AllowUser scorbz

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy abort-job

</Printer>

```

Pour finir, les fichiers log de cups :

dans /var/log/cups/access_log :

```

localhost - root [23/Dec/2006:18:56:30 +0100] "GET /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Dec/2006:18:56:30 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 135 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Dec/2006:18:56:30 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 549 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [23/Dec/2006:18:56:30 +0100] "GET /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 7241 - -

localhost - root [23/Dec/2006:18:56:38 +0100] "GET /printers/EPSON_Stylus_Photo_RX520_USB_1?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Dec/2006:18:56:38 +0100] "POST /printers/EPSON_Stylus_Photo_RX520_USB_1 HTTP/1.1" 200 18623 [b]Print-Job client-error-not-possible[/b]

localhost - root [23/Dec/2006:18:56:38 +0100] "GET /printers/EPSON_Stylus_Photo_RX520_USB_1?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1" 200 3371 - -

localhost - root [23/Dec/2006:18:56:52 +0100] "GET /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [23/Dec/2006:18:56:52 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 135 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [23/Dec/2006:18:56:52 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 549 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - root [23/Dec/2006:18:56:52 +0100] "GET /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 7241 - -

```

et dans /var/log/cups/error_log :

```

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Full reload complete.

E [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Unable to find IP address for server name "scorbztation"!

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

E [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

```

Merci pour votre soutient.

----------

## scorbz

le plus rageant, c'est que le scanner marche sans problème, le lecteur de carte SD/MS/XD/SM/CF fonctionne aussi à merveille.

Y a que l'impression qu'j'arrive pas a faire marcher.

J'continuerai mes recherches demain... si vous avez des idées ou des procédures à suivre (ou des infos a me demander), n'hésitez pas !!

Merci à vous.

----------

## SanKuKai

```

E [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Unable to find IP address for server name "scorbztation"! 

E [23/Dec/2006:18:56:12 +0100] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol. 

```

Ça semble être un problème lié au support de l'IPv6, on dirait, en effet, que cupsd veut se lier à une adresse IPv6 et n'y arrive pas car ce n'est pas supporté par le protocole.

Si tu n'as pas besoin du support de l'IPv6 sur ton système je te conseille de faire ceci :

[*] Désactiver le support de l'IPv6 dans ton noyau puis en recompiler un nouveau ;

[*] Recompiler ton système avec le USE -ipv6 ;

[*] Éditer ton /etc/hosts de la sorte :

```

127.0.0.1  localhost scorbztation

```

A priori ça devrait éliminer ces erreurs et peut-être faire fonctionner l'impression.  :Smile: 

Il y a sans doute plus fin que ça mais je vois pas.   :Razz: 

----------

## scorbz

J'ai appliqué ces paramètres, voici ce que me retourne cups :

```

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [26/Dec/2006:19:56:13 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

```

Il ne semble ne plus y avoir de problème de ce côté là. Cependant, je ne peux toujours pas imprimer, cups me retourne "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..." ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas.

(pour rappel, le scanner marche à la perfection).

Je continu mes recherches... merci pour vos posts  :Smile: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Désolé de voir que ça ne marche toujours pas.    :Sad: 

Je n'y crois pas des masses mais tu peux toujours essayer ça :

Dans ton /etc/cups/printers.conf, remplace :

```

DeviceURI usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20RX520

```

par :

```

DeviceURI usb:/dev/usb/lp0  # Adapte en fonction...

```

Ensuite un petit coup de :

```

# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

```

Et tente d'imprimer la page de test.

Sinon, je viens de m'apercevoir que quelqu'un rencontre un problème similaire au tien sur le forum  Other Things Gentoo. Tu ferais bien de suivre ce thread de près.

Bon courage !   :Wink: 

----------

## scorbz

Bonsoir,

Après avoir essayé pas mal de truc, j'ai trouvé un début de réponse, ou plutôt de solution..

Recherche de l'emplacement de l'imprimante : lsusb

```

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bc7:0004 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. X10 Receiver

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 012: ID 04b8:081a Seiko Epson Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c50b Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Je vérifi les droits sur ce bus : ls -l /proc/bus/usb/001/012

```

-rw-rw---- 1 root scanner 96 déc 27 20:07 /proc/bus/usb/001/012

```

Cups cherche une imprimante sur un autre emplacement : ls -l /dev/usb/lp0

```

crw-rw---- 1 root scanner 180, 0 déc 27 20:07 /dev/usb/lp0

```

Là, il semble qu'on puisse dire que le scanner s'octroit pas mal de droits, encore heureux qu'il marche  :Wink: 

Je vérifi donc comment le scanner s'active avec hotplug (/etc/hotplug/usb/libusbscanner):

```

if [ -z "$DEVICE" ] ; then

  IF=`echo $DEVPATH | sed 's/\(bus\/usb\/devices\/\)\(.*\)-\(.*\)/\2/'`

  DEV=$(cat /sys/${DEVPATH}/devnum)

  DEVICE=`printf '/proc/bus/usb/%.03d/%.03d' $IF $DEV`

fi

if [ "$ACTION" = "add" -a "$TYPE" = "usb" ]; then

  chown root:scanner "$DEVICE"

  chmod 0660 "$DEVICE"

fi

```

Si je mets 0666 au chmod, la page de test ne s'imprime toujours pas.

Par contre si je change les droits sur /dev/usb/lp0 , la page de test s'imprime :

```

chmod 0666 /dev/usb/lp0

```

Si j'éteinds et que je rallume l'imprimante, /dev/usb/lp0 perd les droits attribués précédement.

Sachant qu'il reste toujours lié au groupe scanner,  et qu'il reprend toujours les droits 0660, il me faut savoir comment ceci lui est attribué...

Mais ce soir j'ai d'autres projets.. j'continuerai les recherches demain, par ailleurs, si vous savez comment régler ce problème, à vos posts  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaug

la solution est dans la création d'une règle udevs

```

#nano -w /etc/udev/rules.d/51-libsane.rules

```

met sa dedans pour ton imprimante

J'ai remplacé scanner par lp dans le groupe

```

# EPSON stylus photo RX520

SYSFS{idVendor}=="0a5c", SYSFS{idProduct}=="2101", MODE="660", GROUP="lp"

LABEL="libsane_rules_end"
```

reboot et vérifie

#ls -l /dev/usb/lp0

crw-rw---- 1 root lp 180, 0 déc 28 07:36 /dev/usb/lp0

si c'est bien sa

----------

## scorbz

Merci Gaug pour ce post.

Alors... vu que j'utilise iscan pour contrôler le scanner, il m'a fallu modifier ses règles :

```

nano -w /etc/udev/rules.d/75-iscan.rules

```

et voici ce qu'il y est définit :

```

# SEIKO EPSON Corporation | Stylus Photo RX520/RX530 (PM-A750) 

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="081a", MODE="0660", GROUP="lp"

```

Après un redemarrage, l'imprimante fonctionne alors parfaitement.

Merci à tous pour votre aide !

----------

